# Identification Needed



## Gregg (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi All,
Just wondering if any of you out there can tell me what type of snake this is . It was happily climbing along the window sill of my office last and only took off when approached ( at a distance!) . All those here at my office here in Charters Towers QLD think it is a green tree snake , but i`m not so sure . Could it be a small taipan ? the snake was almost 2m long and quite thick around the middle with only smallish eyes. I hope the photos do it justice( taken from behind a closed window by a snake coward- ME ! ) Any help you can give would be appreciated.:lol:


----------



## Hawk (Apr 14, 2008)

common tree snake, Dendrelaphis punctulatus


----------



## Gregg (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks for the quick ID . I have just lost a bet now ! ( one carton ) . Anyway thanks for the help


----------



## jaih (Apr 14, 2008)

looks like a green tree snake to me.


----------



## swaddo (Apr 14, 2008)

Gregg said:


> Thanks for the quick ID . I have just lost a bet now ! ( one carton ) . Anyway thanks for the help



LOL, bugger. Better luck next time


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Apr 14, 2008)

yep green tree snake, nice find!


----------



## Col J (Apr 14, 2008)

What would you like me to say it is & I'll split the carton with you. !!


----------



## Gregg (Apr 14, 2008)

too late , my offsiders here are looking over my shoulder abd has seen it all !


----------



## snakes01 (Apr 14, 2008)

green tree snake or common tree snake. awsome animals and non venomous although if annoyed they can produce quite the foul odoured scent. i also found one the other day i picked him up and took him away from all the people so he'd be safe because one lady wanted to kill it


----------



## Gregg (Apr 14, 2008)

he was really quite thick around the middle , thats why i thought he might not be a tree snake , but i suppose he is just really well fed , at work here we have about 60 pallets of stuff stacked out the back and every time we open up a pallet we find at least 2-3 big fat green tree frogs!


----------

